

Pinax Gets New Project Website - jtauber
http://pinaxproject.com/blog/2010/12/28/new-website/

======
speek
FYI, "Pinax is an open-source platform built on the Django Web Framework.

By integrating numerous reusable Django apps and providing starter projects
and infrastructure tools, Pinax takes care of the things that many sites have
in common so you can focus on what makes your site different.

Pinax has been used for everything from social networks to conference
websites, and from intranets to online games."

-from the website

~~~
invisible
I thought it was kind of funny that the blog post said that the site would try
to better document/explain what Pinax IS and yet failed to do so in the blog
post. I clicked "Downloads" and that failed to explain things, so I had to
click to the main page to find out.

~~~
jtauber
Well, the point of the blog post wasn't to explain the project, just announce
the new site; but I like the (implied) suggestion that the downloads page
could have a blurb. We could put a blurb on each blog post at the side too.

------
nym
Just set up an instance of Pinax last night on Slicehost with Debian 5.0. Very
smooth, highly recommend, especially if you want social features.

Would like better Facebook / Google / Twitter oauth integration though.

~~~
jtauber
we use django-oauth-access for that and it will be included in Pinax before
0.9

see <https://github.com/eldarion/django-oauth-access>

~~~
nym
I actually pulled the latest development version, 0.9a1. Should I try to
implement or just upgrade later?

~~~
jtauber
You can use django-oauth-access with 0.9a1 right now

------
ivankirigin
It would be interesting to see what projects within Pinax are available in
Django limited by having non relational databases.

This is a selfish request as I'm working on a GoogleAppEngine django app right
now :)

~~~
jtauber
I'd say almost all of them would be problematic.

------
gojomo
Glad to see motion here... but there's a lot of little usability opportunities
remaining. A few of note:

• wiki is hidden from search engines and non-logged-in users by a login prompt

• clickable links are green, while unclickable headings are blue; links don't
show visited/last-click styling – really important when working through
documentation

• a stronger link from Docs to wiki – for example, one wiki page per doc page,
or starter wiki pages for anything thinly covered by docs – would invite more
user doc-improvements

~~~
jtauber
two of these relate to code.pinaxproject.com which hasn't been redesigned yet
(but will be)

~~~
gojomo
Good to know. I almost listed as a fourth suggestion: eliminate the
distinction between pinaxproject.com and code.pinaxproject.com, because it's a
negligible-in-purpose and confusing-in-practice transition for the audience.
(For example, why would the wiki be limited only to coders, or split between
coders and other users?)

